# Trying to push cwm touch with fastboot.



## dmtalon (May 10, 2012)

Any ideas? Bootloader is unlocked. I am on the stock OS (have the update notification to 4.1.1)

sending 'recover' (6480 KB)... OKAY [ 0.789s]
writing 'recover'... FAILED (remote: Invalid Partition Name.)
finished. total time: 0.811s


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Should be fastboot flash recovery ( name of recovery) .img without the ( )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dmtalon (May 10, 2012)

I didn't have the ()'s in there, but I DID spell recovery wrong <sigh> Thanks for the double check... it worked when I spelled recovery correctly


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No idea what command you're using to flash the recovery.

You could also use

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```
 It's my preferred method because I have no problems and I get to use both recoveries.


----------



## BlackT5 (Mar 12, 2012)

Try "fastboot flash recovery recovery-xxxxx-grouper-xxxx.IMG"

No quotes and replace the x's with the exact file info.


----------



## dmtalon (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys... I was using the right command, I just left of the 'y' in "fastboot flash recovery <file.img>" I either copied/pasted or just typed it wrong. I had "fastboot flash RECOVER <file.img>. All is well now. Got Unlocked, CWM Touch, and SU copied over. And started making it might last night


----------



## BlackT5 (Mar 12, 2012)

Been there, done that.

Ive made that same mistake a couple of times now.


----------

